# Hospital in Survivors



## ukmayhem (Feb 7, 2010)

Just watching the 1st episode of series 2 of Survivors and they use a hospital thats on fire and colapsing just wondered if its a abandoned one or not.


----------



## mexico75 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, its the old ITV building in Birmingham.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 7, 2010)

They've also filmed at the disused Earth Centre in Doncaster and Apedale Colliery near Stoke. And an in use drift mine near Sheffield. I wasn't really watching it either 

M


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Feb 7, 2010)

There's a season 2?!?!


----------



## ukmayhem (Feb 7, 2010)

yup been 3 episodes so far, watch on iplayer


----------



## Potter (Feb 9, 2010)

Never watched them, but yes, it's the old Birmingham Central building. It's in the basement.


----------



## double-six (Feb 10, 2010)

Tonight's episode was the best so far this series... nothing to do with urbex, just I enjoyed the story line! lol


----------



## smileysal (Feb 10, 2010)

Trying to work out now where the big house was. Looks great. 

 Sal


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Feb 14, 2010)

alot of the road/motorway scenes were filmed at MIRA in nuneaton (where i work) we have spent no end of time removing barriers and fitting up fake motorway signs for filming purposes. The one good thing i suppose is that they do feed us from he canteen truck and its far better than the sandwiches from my lunchbox. lol


----------



## lost (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought the hospital was Harold Wood for some reason.


----------



## Itsamna (Feb 6, 2011)

*Earth Centre in Doncaster*

Earth Centre in Doncaster, I've got loads of photos of that. Anybody else shot this?
Pity they cancelled series 3 of Survivors, I was just getting into that


----------

